# Feeding Only vegetables to pigs.



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I talked to a Guy today that owns a wholesale produce farm. He bought 12 pigs and said he is only going to feed them produce no corn/grain. He is thinking, this is throw away produce so the hogs will not cost him nothing to feed.

Have any of you ever tried this? I am thinking it would not be good for the pigs.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It works. Depending on the food it may be low in protein and fats, tends to be high in sugars, water, fiber, minerals and vitamins. Put them on good legume (alfalfa, clover, etc) pasture to help add balance. When they're small, feed boiled or scrambled eggs to for more protein boost.

We raise pigs on pasture without buying commercial feed or grain mixes. Pasture is most of their diet followed by dairy (mostly whey) and then veggies, fruit, a bit of spent barley from a local brew pub, etc. It is seasonal as available. See:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/pigs

for details.


----------



## toe_cutter (Sep 28, 2012)

A guy at work does that, feeds only cull produce, mostly greens, his pigs are thin, and his litter sizes are small. Last one was was a grand total of 2! I cut costs with sweet taters, boiled regular taters, and pumpkins, but I make sure to give them extra eggs and stuff. Get tight with the dairy guy at your local stores, milk is good, eggs are good, cheese is too. Cull produce is good though, vitamins and such, but make sure they get the calories from something else. Do you have a friend with chicken houses?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

This Guy that was planning to feed them just vegetables might have to buy somemore to see how this works out. The 12 he bought from me----he put in a chicken pen till he could get his hog pen ready. A dog dug into the pen that night and killed one pig and the rest got out and the Guy has not been able to catch them.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

sounds like an explosion in the local feral pig population.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ErikaMay said:


> sounds like an explosion in the local feral pig population.


LOL, I agree. I did call him this morning and he has caught one more and when he puts some feed out the other 10 come to the trough and eat. I told him to make a temporary pen with a door and start feeding them in it, then when they all are in the pen, have a rope where he can close the door at a distance. Maybe he will catch then in a couple days.


----------

